
Dril - octosphere
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dril
======
tristram_shandy
>The Fact Remains That Your A Guy From Reddit, And Im A Guy Who Posts On A
Website Thats Somewhat More Prestigious Than Reddit

Dril is the Shakespeare of our age.

------
dril
God, for a Wikipedia page to dance around the identity of an author (Paul
Dochney), for what amounts to essentially a well-received daily comic strip in
a newspaper, really says a lot about what's wrong with the world as we know
it.

It's just too much to plainly state:

    
    
      @dril is Paul Dochney
    

Once you have a book to sell, and have been interviewed by Vice, it shouldn't
be a big deal to say that. At the very least, it's also reasonable to give the
author his own wikipedia page, and cross-link to the persona's wiki.

------
whalesalad
If I could only bring one twitter account to a deserted island it would
without a doubt be dril/wint.

------
nwsm
This reminded me to buy his book.

There is something very relaxing about reading 75% nonsense, 25% satire posts.

